
Scientists have invented a graphene sieve that turns sea into drinking water - good_vibes
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-create-a-graphene-based-sieve-that-turns-seawater-into-drinking-water
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546)

